

The false promises of dedicated IPs for email deliverability - alexknowshtml
http://blog.postmarkapp.com/post/14127210172/the-false-promises-of-dedicated-ips

======
cnagele
Hey everyone. Chris here from Postmark. This topic means a lot to me, so if
you have any questions just post a comment and I'll try to respond quickly.

